# Reps



## cav11 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this too much for bis if i do four exercises of 3 reps ? what do you think about that ?


----------



## doodoop (Dec 9, 2011)

cav11 said:


> Is this too much for bis if i do four exercises of 3 reps ? what do you think about that ?



That is too little in my opinion reps wise bro.
Try three excercises,5 to 8 reps.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 10, 2011)

i'm the opposite mine have gotten bigger from less weight, 3-8 reps usually. 3-4 sets 2 excercises


----------



## kevin (Dec 12, 2011)

My bi's response better with more reps and lower weights. . I really would like to get your opinions on this lower weight subject


----------



## forman (Dec 13, 2011)

Each persons body responds differently. Just find what works best for your body.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 14, 2011)

cav11 said:


> Is this too much for bis if i do four exercises of 3 reps ? what do you think about that ?



I would do more reps if it were me. Somewhere in the range of 6-10 reps.


----------



## anton88 (Dec 16, 2011)

I do 8-12 reps for 4 different excercies. Barbell, Dumbell curls, DB Preacher curls and Hammer curls.


----------



## alan.lev (Dec 19, 2011)

Three exercises, 9 total sets, 8-10 rep range


----------

